# Samsung Captivate or iPhone 4



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I will be getting a phone paid for by my work soon but have to switch from Verizon (Droid X) to AT&T and I am undecided on if I want to use the Samsung Captivate and stay with Android which I really like or go with the iPhone 4. Anyone have any thoughts on it? I know neither phone has flash. The Captivate does not have Android 2.2 and I called Samsung today. They dont know when they will be releasing it for that phone. Then again neither does the iPhone either. Thoughts?


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm hoping someone who has used both will reply. I have the iPhone 4 (have had all models) & love it but am getting a little tired of Apple's control issues & would like a bigger screen. However I am concerned that non-iPhones have a crappy touchscreen interface.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't have a Captivate, but I do have a Nexus One on ATT. I couldn't be happier with it! I sold my iPhone 3Gs for it, and there's no way I'd ever go back to the Apple interface. I still have my 3rd Gen iPod touch, and I almost never use it any more. 

The Android UI is outstanding, and there are no limits on how you set up the device to work better for you...you just can't do that with Apple.

Oh, and I do have 2.2...I've had it for a couple of months now. That's the one thing I don't like about the way Android has been implemented: every handset maker is allowed to overlay their own restrictions and apps over the stock UI. This slows down release of updates to those handsets. The Captivate will get updated, eventually.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

HDJulie said:


> I'm hoping someone who has used both will reply. I have the iPhone 4 (have had all models) & love it but am getting a little tired of Apple's control issues & would like a bigger screen. However I am concerned that non-iPhones have a crappy touchscreen interface.


Here ya go. I have both.

Fear not. There are no problems with the touch screen on my Captivate. It's just a responsive as my iPhone. However, it is much larger and, IMHO, better looking.

In the big picture scheme of things both phones do all the same stuff. They are smart phones and they both perform well as such. Pick an app on one and you'll find that or an equivalent on the other. I have not found a single app on my iPhone that I can't replace on my Captivate and vice-versa. Except Swype that is. 

That being said (typed?), I prefer my Captivate over my iPhone. In my experience the Captivate is faster (there's a youtube video comparing the Captivate to the iPhone but I'm at work and can't get to it). I love the display & it's Gorilla Glass . It customizes much easier and without having to root (jailbreak). It has a micro-SD card slot. I really love Swype for texting. You just slide you finger to connect the letters instead of tapping them individually. I thought it would be awkward...that was until I tried it. I text much faster and more accurately with Swype.

In the end both phones perform well. Contrary to what you will read on the web, it is my experience that there is no difference in capabilities between my Captivate and my iPhone. It comes down to the little things and for me it's the display, ease of use/customization, Swype, and the speed. I use the Captivate and my wife now has my iPhone.

As far as Froyo 2.2 version for the Captivate, it was leaked a month or so ago and I downloaded and installed it. 

My 3.34¢ FWIW. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I played with both and actually chose the iPhone 4 unlike the other couple of reponses posted above.

Flash although not that important with more and more implementation of html5, does indeed exist on the iPhone with a replacement browser found easily in the app store called skyfire. Another method of playing flash on the iPhone is to simply jailbreak your phone and install "frash".

Apple has previously strictly limited the content distributed though the app store however with recent company and government intervention it has loosened it's grip slightly in terms of what they allow (example skyfox, all streaming 3g a/v tv apps such as orb, slingplayer, etc).

But forgetting all the mumbo jumbo of what oer what they won't allow the reason for chosing the iPhone in my oppinion is 2 fold. It's simply the easiest interface one could have on a device (flick right, left, up or down and tap to do whatever you desire. Things frankly just make sense. the retina display on the iPhone 4 is just stuning as is the new camera and it's great stills and movie abilities copmpared to other phones on the market.

Best of all it's "Apple Unsupported" ability to be jailbroken in 30 seconds or under! :grin: Any app (apple approved or NOT, all easily found and applied for FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unlockable for use with any GSM carrier that uses a simcard (such as T-Mobile, Rogers, etc), The ability to use it as an unteathered HOTspot router to use as a wireless or blutooth modem for any other product you may have such as a laptop, an iPad, a game system, etc.......

Jailbreaking the iPhone is well documented pretty much anywhere on the net one looks. In fact it's become so popular that the government just passed legislature ruling that jailbreaking a device is infact LEGAL just a few months ago. :hurah:


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

I will be following this thread eagerly as I will deciding which one to buy in the next few days - Captivate or Iphone4

Would like to know the users experiences.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Other benefits of the iPhone over the Captiva:

LED Flash
Front Facing VGA Camera (in adition to the rear 5 MegaPixel)
Video "Facetime" conferancing
Higher Resolution Screen 3.5″, 960 x 640 Pixels 
Longer Battery Life on a single charge (Up to 7 hours talk time; up to 300 hours standby)
Additional Secondary Noise Cancelling Microphone


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

"quizzer" said:


> I will be following this thread eagerly as I will deciding which one to buy in the next few days - Captivate or Iphone4
> 
> Would like to know the users experiences.


I decided to get the Samsung Captivate. When it came down to it I love the Android phones. I have a Droid X that I adore but my work is going to pay for my phone from AT&T. I paid for the Captivate today. Its pretty similiar to the Droid X. I should be able to make he transiton pretty easy.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I decided to get the Samsung Captivate. When it came down to it I love the Android phones. I have a Droid X that I adore but my work is going to pay for my phone from AT&T. I paid for the Captivate today. Its pretty similiar to the Droid X. I should be able to make he transiton pretty easy.


Can you post your experience after few days of using captivate specifically GPS, camera....?


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Samsung Focus?


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

quizzer said:


> Can you post your experience after few days of using captivate specifically GPS, camera....?


Sure can. I use the navigator app on my Droid X alot. I expect for it to be the same on the Captivate.


----------

